# Provokante Fahrweise der Angelkutter (Forelle)



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

Der ursprüngliche Thread gleichen Namens wurde bis auf weiteres unsichtbar geschaltet, bis unsere Juristen das angeschaut haben. 

Herr Mielitz von der MS Forelle meint nämlich, uns schriftlich mit Anwälten drohen zu müssen. Vielleicht wurde er in seinen Augen im ursprünglichen Thread nicht mit ihm genehmen Postings bedacht....... 

Es tut uns leid, zu solchen Zensurmaßnahmen greifen zu müssen, bis zur Klärung halten wir das aber im Interesse der beteiligten Boardies für am besten.

Nachfolgend die Postings des Threaderöffners, damit ihr wisst, um was es eigentlich geht. Ist natürlich nun aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, dient aber zum Schutz der Boardies. Die Postings des TE sind in unserern Augen sehr sachlich und relativ emotionslos, weswegen wir da keine juristische Gefahr für ihn sehen.

Ich stelle das zur Information ein, werde aber den Thread schliessen, um weitere Boardies vor evtl. anwaltlichen Schritten von Herrn Mielitz zu schützen und habe damit zeitnah reagiert.

Sollten unsere Juristen wie wir der Meinung sein, dass der ursprüngliche Thread rechtlich unbedenklich ist, werden wir diesen wieder freischalten. Das kann aber naturgemäß dauern..


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Provokante Fahrweise der Angelkutter (Forelle)*

Posting TE:


			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, liebe Angler-Kollegen und Kleinbootbesitzer!
> 
> Am vergangenen Samstag (11.04.09) waren wir zu dritt mit unserem Kleinboot draußen und lagen zwischen Tonne 6 und Tonne 8 als der Angelkutter Forelle einlaufend direkt auf uns zuhielt. Ein Blick auf den Kartenplotter zeigte mir, dass ich mich außerhalb des Fahrwasser befand, und somit in Ruhe weiter angelte. Der Kapitän hat uns definitiv gesehen und einfach drauf zugehalten, und passierte uns derart kanpp, dass ich den Anglern auf dem Kutter ´nen Hering hätte reichen können.
> 
> Was soll so etwas? Sind die Kutter-Kapitäne von den schlechten Dorschfängen so gefrustet, dass man zu Feierabend Kleinboote ärgern muss!? Ich finde das Verhalten der Forelle bzw. des Kapitän absolut inakzeptal!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Provokante Fahrweise der Angelkutter (Forelle)*

Posting TE:


			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> @all: Also hab die Forelle die ganze Zeit im Auge gehabt, und den Zündschlüssel im Anschlag. Wäre es zu kritisch gewesen hätte ich entsprechend reagiert, dass ich keine Frage. Ich kenne diese forsche Verhaltensweise von den Lotsenbooten, aber von den Angelkutterkapitänen ist mir diese Art und Weise neu. Sicherlich kommt es vor, dass die Angelkutter nach einem schwachen Tag nochmal einen "Schwarm" von Kleinbooten ansteuern, weil diese ja ab und zu mal aus "besonderem" Grund zusammenliegen.
> 
> Von einer Anzeige werde ich absehen. Wollte mich nur mal informieren, ob ihr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht habt. Ich werde die "Forelle" nochmal anschreiben und darauf ansprechen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Provokante Fahrweise der Angelkutter (Forelle)*

Posting TE:


			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe den Kapitän nebenbei auch noch persönlich angeschrieben. Er könnte also auch einfach mir Antworten, und vielleicht wäre damit die Sache gegessen. ABER: Wenn ich hier die Kommentare einiger Mitglieder zu der Forelle und den Thread aus dem Jahre 2005 lese, dann passt es ja zu meiner Beobachtung.
> 
> @ollek:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Provokante Fahrweise der Angelkutter (Forelle)*

Posting TE:


			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> @ollek:
> 
> Hab die Frage gar nicht als provokant gesehen, eher als berechtigt. Hätte ja auch sein können, dass ich einer von diesem 3m Schlauchbootpiloten bin mit 5 PS Motor. Da hätte ich dann an deiner Stelle auch berechtigte Zweifel...
> 
> Ich fische eigentlich nie an oder in der Fahrrinne, weil´s mir einfach zu streßig ist, und ich viele andere gute Stellen kenne. Aber zum Heringsangeln fährt man einfach in die Förde, denn da gibts ja fast Fanggarantie zur Zeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Provokante Fahrweise der Angelkutter (Forelle)*

Posting TE:


			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen liebe Kollegen. Bitte lest euch folgendes IN RUHE durch, und lest NOCH GENAUER, die Antwort...
> 
> 
> Auf meine email vom vergangenen Mittwoch:
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Provokante Fahrweise der Angelkutter (Forelle)*

Posting TE:


			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen, mittlerweile habe ich nun schon zwei Antworten des Kapitäns erhalten. Aber die Wortwahl und die Art und Weise in der geantwortet wird sprengt die Vorstellungen vieler hier. Vielleicht bekomme ich ja die Erlaubnis dies zu posten...
> 
> Der Meinung des Kapitäns nach sei ich ausweichpflichtig gewesen, da sich mein Bug an der Backboardseite der Forelle befunden habe. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall. Meine Backboardseite befang sich an der Seite der Forelle. Somit ergeben sich entgegengesetzte Kurse.
> Beide Fahrzeuge wären somit ausweichpflichtig. Da die KVR (wie überall im Straßenverkehr) gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und defensive Fahrweise fordert, bleibt es mir nach wie vor unverständlich warum es nötig ist, ein treibendes und angelndes Fahrzeug so dicht zu passieren. Für den Fahrenden ist dies doch kein Aufriss. Wie oft fährt man täglich im Straßenverkehr einen kurzen Schlenker um um ein "Hinderniss" herumzufahren!?
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Provokante Fahrweise der Angelkutter (Forelle)*

Posting TE:


			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> BlankyB schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich fahr ja auch nicht bei ner rechts vor links Situation ungebremst durch, weil ich davon ausgehe dass die anderen auf meine Vorfahrt achten.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Provokante Fahrweise der Angelkutter (Forelle)*

Posting TE:


			
				Charly_Brown schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Tony,
> 
> vielen Dank für deine Zeilen und vielen Dank für dein Angebot, aber ich fürchte mich "kiel-geholt-zuwerden". Ich denke, du weißt warum.
> 
> ...


----------

